
Infographic: Support for Trump Impeachment Higher Than Nixon - HenryKissinger
https://www.ibtimes.com/infographic-support-trump-impeachment-higher-nixon-2833165
======
s_y_n_t_a_x
59% people are against it, compared to 62% against Nixon's.

35% are for it, compared to 25% to Nixon's.

Those numbers are really close and should be included in the title. The title
is formed like people support Trump's impeachment.

The main point of those numbers is America does not support impeachment, by
far. The article and title do not reflect this point, it just wants to lead
with "More Americans want to see U.S. President Donald Trump impeached"...

